# Sturmey Archer 3 vs. 5 speed IGH?



## DeaconPatrick (Nov 6, 2017)

Issues with either in long term use? Anyone ride both for cross country and can compare?

With abandon,
Patrick


----------



## Whiptastic (Mar 14, 2016)

Haven't been here in a while and saw your post with no replies, so thought I chime in with the little experience I have with both. Current run a S-A CS-RK3 Cassette 3spd IGH on my Soma B-Side with a Gates Carbon Drive belt and 750W BBS02B electric assist setup (The cassette model allows proper belt-line adjustment at the rear). It has held up well for 2,000+ miles of megawatt use. I read and can confirm that it is a very strong little IGH.

Had the new S-A RX-RK5 5spd IGH on an Electra Lux Alloy Cruiser with another 750W BBS02 electric assist for 800+ miles, then put it on a 2013 Niner Jet 9 aluminum MTB as a pedal trail rig. It too has performed well, although it did feel draggy for the first 500 miles or so in 5th gear. After it broke in, it is much freer felling. On this tour/adventure/trail ride I run it 30T x 20T, so top speed is limited, but having the ~1:1 in 1st helps when climbing. I have heard some call this 5spd a Heavy Duty IGH. It weighs in at 4lbs!

My limited experience with S-A 3spd and 5spd IGH's has been good and seems to confirm that they are very strong IGH hubs. Now that I'm slowly moving towards pedal only without electric assist the Rohloff does peak my interest, but for now the 5spd on a short suspension XC Niner Jet 9 is getting the job done.


----------



## Bonzo Banana (Jul 1, 2004)

The super simplicity of 3 speed hubs should make them more reliable whatever the brand. For touring I think they either recommend 3 speed or Rohloff. However that's not to say higher number geared hubs that aren't Rohloff won't be reliable for you. It's just dealing with probabilities really.

I think there is some information on sheldon brown's site regarding hub reliability and probably quite a few sources. I guess the information may be old but some of these hubs haven't really changed over the years.


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

DeaconPatrick said:


> Issues with either in long term use? Anyone ride both for cross country and can compare?...


I use a 3 spd on my general purpose bike which gets a fair bit of offroad use.



No problems, and I don't expect any - the hub on my 1930s bike is still working well too - maybe it will get unreliable around the 100 year old mark?


----------

